# Fluff Drying Q & A



## flightsoffancy (Nov 9, 2011)

One of the biggest issues with grooming Poodles can be getting the coat properly fluff dried. I am starting a thread to show pictures and video of helpful hints. I hope everyone will chip in with helpful advice!
**I know everyone does it different and IMHO there is no wrong way, as long as the dog is safe and fluffy at the end. 


So I start off with brushing before I wash. It helps separate the hair and loosen dirt. I wash and condition, then dab with a towel. On dogs like Spoos or thick curly coats I wrap a towel around the dog and keep the parts wet so they don't dry out while I am drying the other bits. I always start on the head. The groomer I work with starts on the legs. I will be interested to hear how others do it. Keep a spray bottle of water to re wet the hair if it starts to dry. I brush dry fluf dry brush and repeat! lol! just keep pulling the hair out straight, kinda like when you go to the hair salon. The hair dresser will hold your hair with the brush and dry it. I also use my hands to pull the hair straight. Whatever it takes, but be careful not to brush burn the skin. Use a knobbed brush or a very soft fine pin brush. 

Here is a picture of how I use a force dryer to fluff dry. Hold the hose with the soft nozzle under my arm....brush and dry. 










I make sure to get the air down to the skin and separate every little piece!**Note! Be careful not to burn the skin with the heat on.










Video!!!!! just click the pic



Finished product on a very tightly curled Bichon coat. (Before the hair cut)


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I like to use a stand dryer to brush and fluff. Not all dogs are super good like the video you posted! I really wish they were! I find most dogs will accept the stand dryer on the face/head. I know you can also use a variable force dryer on a low setting (air speed and heat). I always start with the back legs and butt first. That way the dog doesn't get so scared from the beginning if I just blasted their head first. They can also sit if they wanted on their butt when it is dry. I don't have a stand dryer at work and I really notice a difference - in how the hair and the dog behaves.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I just posted in my thread about Players groom about this. My groomer and co-owner of Player showed me how to dry player with the force dryer on high (two motors) K9II with the small nozzle on it...to even dry the TK and long neck. Its loud and Im sure the dogs dont like it as much as say...the stand dryer, but it is twice as fast. You just have to move it very very slow and hold it at the right angle and right distance for the length hair you have. I dried player who is in a show coat all with the small nozzle on high with the K9II.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This is a great thread! I know there are loads of folks who need help with the technique. I used a force dryer on Quincy throughout his show career. It is definitely quicker, but you must know how to use it properly.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I liked your post, really explained things well.  The only thing I might say is that you can't shove the nozzle into the hair the way you were doing when the dog has a long coat. With a shorter coat, it works great...on a long one, it makes a huge mess of knots and tangles which are almost impossible to get out. As some of the others were saying, you have to hold the nozzle farther away and move it slower so as to not tangle things up. Just thought I would point that out, JIC.


----------



## flightsoffancy (Nov 9, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> I liked your post, really explained things well.  The only thing I might say is that you can't shove the nozzle into the hair the way you were doing when the dog has a long coat. With a shorter coat, it works great...on a long one, it makes a huge mess of knots and tangles which are almost impossible to get out. As some of the others were saying, you have to hold the nozzle farther away and move it slower so as to not tangle things up. Just thought I would point that out, JIC.


Thank you!! And YES!!! Short coats are way different than long coats. I find I dry every part of the body different and probably different on every dog. 

What about products? Anyone want to chime in?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

flightsoffancy said:


> Thank you!! And YES!!! Short coats are way different than long coats. I find I dry every part of the body different and probably different on every dog.
> 
> What about products? Anyone want to chime in?


 I know, me too! I don't even think about it anymore...I just automatically adjust the way I hold the nozzle depending on the dog and coat length. Products...haven't had a chance to try a whole lot, so I'm looking forward to reading other's responses. I did use Pure Paws oatmeal and aloe finishing spray a couple times, which really cut down on my drying time with my Lhasa, who has a super thick coat. Unfortunately, it made him itchy (any kind of spray does though, so I'm not surprised.) so I had to discontinue using it. I may get it again for my poodle though...we'll see. Everything is so dang expensive!! It's all I can do to keep my blades sharpened and my clippers maintained.  Much less buy shampoo and spray for experimenting with.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I used a bunch of my new CC products today: 

After U Bathe
Silk Spirits
CoatLink Coat Spray 
Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray

So far I like them all. I used the Thick N Thicker on their topknots and the rest on their coats. Merlin only got the Silk Spirits due to his allergy issues.  The After U Bathe is recommended for the final rinse while bathing (after other coat treatments like Thick N Thicker Volumizing Protein, etc.). It seemed to do the trick. I brush them daily and pre-bath, but they had no knots or mats post bath and have lovely coats. 

(I posted in the Chris Christensen Product Review thread.)


----------

